# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  هل تعلم

## الفجر 110

*هل تعلم* 
*انه لم تسجل في استراليا** ....* 
*ولا حالة ولاده* *لتوأمين منذ اربعين عام** !!!* 





*هل تعلم* 
*ان* *جميع مواليد مدينة اوساكا اليابانيه*

*يولدون نهارا** ...*
*ولم تسجل حالة ولاده* *ليلا منذ اكثر من سبعين عام** !!!!*







*هل* *تعلم* 
*ان الذي صمم علم هولندا هو لاعب الكره*

*البرازيلي جونيور**؟*







*هل تعلم* 
*الزرافه هي الكائن الحي* *الوحيد*

*الذي يحتوي جسمه على الذهب ؟*
*حيث يوجد في كل جفن من أجفانها*
*على* *مايعادل ثلاثة جرامات من هذا المعدن** !!!*







*هل**تعلم* 
*ان دماء الثعالب تدخل في صناعة*

*شاي ليبتون ؟*







*هل تعلم* 




*ان جميع ماذكرته اعلاه غير صحيح ؟**(**محشش* *مثقف**)*

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

هههههههههـًٍَِ اأإنـأإ كلهم ماصدقتم طبعأ الا دماء الثعلب شكيييت هع .. 

بعدين انتبهت اني بمنتدى الطرأإئـ " ـف خخخخخ !!

يسلمووو والله خوش محشش .. يعطيك ربي الف الف عافيييه

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*هههههههههههههه*
*ياهيك الثقااافة يابلا فلته هالمحشش ..*
*عليه معلومااات غير شكل ..*
*تسلم خي صانع الخبز* 
*والله يسعدك يااارب على الفرفشة الحلوة ..*
*دمت بأمان الله وحفظه* 
*بألف خير*

----------


## الفجر 110

الاخت " لسعة شقاوة " 
الله يسلمك دائما وتضحكي وتفرحي  
للخير و عمرك المديد  
اشكر حظورك

----------


## الفجر 110

*الاخت " نسيم الذكريات "* 
*جعل الله مبسمك دائم الفرح*  
*وايامك معجونة بالسرور* 
*و اوقاتك مزهرة بالهجة* 
*عمرا مديدا بالخير*  
*يا رب*

----------


## آهات حنونه

ههههههههههه

حلوين ويغيرون جو

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الفجر 110

استاذة قسم الطرائف الاخت " بحر العجائب " 
هذا بعض مما لديكم من " بحر طرائفكم الجميلة " 
اسعد الله ايامك دوم  
شرفت ابتسامتك صفحتنا 
كل الشكرلك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

خخخ

اعلم

...

يسلموو

----------


## الفجر 110

" اسيرة شوق " 
مرحبا بكم في هل تعلم 
وشكرا

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

هههههههه 

يسلمووووووووووو 

غنــــــــــــــــــــــــتاتي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> *هل**تعلم* 
> *ان دماء الثعالب تدخل في صناعة* 
> *شاي ليبتون ؟* الحقيقه هذي المعلومة لوعة جبدي  وانا من عشاق الشاي .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بس قريت آخر المعلومات انبسط  ربي مايحرمني منه  :in_love:  حبيب قلبي الشاااااااااااي هههههههههه 
شكرا لك خيو صانع الخبز على المعلومات الفلته :icon30: 
ننتظر جديدك

----------


## الفجر 110

" خادمة المجتبى " 
اسعدتينا بوجودك وضحكتك الجميلة  
انشاء الله دوم الفرح في داركم

----------


## الفجر 110

المشرفة العزيزة " ملكة سبأ " 
اسم الله عليك من اللوعة  
وعليك بالشاي حتى لو من مادري ويش 
ترى احنا في منتدى الطرائف لا تنسي أختي  
كان لردك الجميل رونق خاص اضفى على ورقتنا بهجة وسرور 
دامت البسمة عامرة في داركم يا رب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا واني مسوية روحي عدل جاية باناقش
خخخ
يسلموا على هيك نكته حليوه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك العافية ,,

تسلم على الطرح ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

*هل**تعلم*


*ان دماء الثعالب تدخل في صناعة*

*شاي ليبتون ؟*

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد ترا اعنااادلك ملوووكه حبيبتي ياااني ضحكت ضحك بجد بطني المني هههههه*
*يسلمووو اخوووي صانع الخبز*
*بجد حلووووين* 
*يعطيك العااافيه* 
*وننتظر المزييييييييييييد*
*موفق*

----------


## الفجر 110

المشرفة العزيزة " عفاف الهدى " 
كلك عدل شرفتينا بالتهاني نحن بدورنا نرحب بيك 
جعل الله ايامك حلوه

----------


## الفجر 110

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
ايها القائد الفذ قائد المسيرة " شبكة الناصرة " 
انني سعيد اذ احظى بهذا الشرف في الزيارة 
ارجو انني اضفيت على محياكم طيف بسمة مشرقة  
وارجو لكم دوام الصحة والعافية والتوفيق  
الله يرعاكم

----------


## الفجر 110

المشرفة المتألقة " فرح " 
جعل الله ايامك كلها فرح وسرور 
سلمت من كل شر والم 
نرجو ان اسعدناكم بطرفة جميلة

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووا

بــالــتوفــيــق

----------


## الفجر 110

أخت " ليلاس " 
شرفتي والف شكر  
ما ننحرم

----------

